# Hors d'oeuvres in place of meal for wedding



## weddingfood (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone! 

I am planning a DIY style wedding with a novice caterer and am wondering if anyone with experience can help us with determining how much food to serve at our wedding. 

We are having passed hors d'oeuvres in place of a sit-down style meal and are not sure how many to have. The wedding will have 100 guests and about 2 hours after the passed hors d'oeuvres there will be a poutine bar. We are serving BBQ style food - angus beef sliders, mini pulled pork sandwiches, etc. 

Any advice you have is very much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Confused.

First you say Hors d oeuvres instead of sit down dinner.

Then you say Poutine Bar, then BBQ and sandwiches.

I am getting that there is to be a drawn out celebration .

After the wedding reception with the hors d oeuvres, 2 hours later then comes dinner?

Yes?

Even if your caterer is a novice, they should have some kind of idea what they can do for you.

For instance...

For Hors d oeuvres for 2 hours you should figure by the piece.

How many pieces a person can consume in 2 hours depends on a few contributing factors such as time of day, the weather outside, the age of the group, any children? Is alcohol involved?

These need to be answered before you can decide on amounts.

Your question is simply to  broad to give you any kind of help. If you were to explain further. perhaps we could be of some help.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

First  what time of day>/?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> How many pieces a person can consume in 2 hours depends on a few contributing factors such as time of day, the weather outside, the age of the group, any children? Is alcohol involved?


ChefRoss beat me to it, these are all questions any caterer would be asking, and alcohol is a BIG one--

when booze is floating around, guests get the "munchies" and descend on passed apps like a colony of

ravenous army ants.

If an actual meal is provided only a couple hours later, you can keep the apps light, and more or less

vegetarian like cream cheese-stuffed cucumber caps, greek-salad skewers, things like that.

Again, more info needed.


----------

